# Canon Q3 profit falls 21%



## jcdeboever (Oct 28, 2015)

Canon Releases Q3 2015 Results

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KmH (Oct 28, 2015)

Or put another way, Q3 operating profit was real close to 80% of what they expected profits to be.

Note too:


> Investments in new businesses also weighed on profit


I want one of these when they start selling them:
Canon Global : Corporate Info | Advanced Canon


----------

